# Fjords or haflingers



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, 

A little background on why I'm starting this thread, In the past year I have been overly concerned on how much experience I was getting around reining horses so I could pursue being in the industry after high school. After many weeks of research I have made a tentative decision to pursue a career in the law field. That way I can financially support my horses and myself. Anyways without that dire need to purchase another reining horse to start, I am getting the chance to get a horse that I want, for fun, to branch out into English a bit more. 
For an english horse, I don't want a quarter horse or TB, I want something different. Fjords and haflingers have always caught my attention and iit excites me to find 2 breeds that are pony size but thicker built. I have searched the crap out of both breeds and still can't decide which I like better. I would be competing in open English pleasure classes and lower level dressage. I am going for one that's trained and calm, as I am still a beginner in the English world but an advanced western rider. 
I just wanted to hear your experiences with the two breeds, what do you like? What don't you like?
Thank you*excuse the tittle symbol did not mean for that to happen.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a recent thread on the Fjord that might get you started.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/let-me-see-your-norwegian-fjord-83683/


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I have only ridden one of each, but I loved the Fjord and hated the Haflinger.


----------



## Fjordmom (Nov 26, 2010)

I have ridden both, but own a Fjord. For me it was the gait (and I'm a sucker for all of the cool things you can do with a Fjord mane!).


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a haffy and I absolutely love him. He is the bell of the barn and everyone loves his easy disposition and his stocky build. He is an easy keeper and works hard to please. They are very curious horses though and can get into everything but he is a lover and the perfect horse for me, who just wanted a daily rider and a great trail horse.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have worked at a haflinger barn and had my own mare since she was a weanling until she was 3 or 4. She was the sweetest girl ever and I loved her. I really like the breed but prefer the taller "sportier" type as compared to the stocky ones. They can be a tad short for my likeing to. 

Wish you luck


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a young Arabian and recently got a Haflinger. I love him a lot ( you can photos of him in "horse pictures" on this forum. However, I fell off him today because he was out of control. A friend of mine also tried to ride him but he couldn't and then jumped off him. I admit we both aren't very experienced riders and I have been feeding him lots of concentrates like my Arabian and maybe this gave him extra energy that made him behave this way.
Everybody loves his color and his look. For me, he is a perfect horse for trail riding especially in the mountainous area I live in.
I hope you make the good choice that best suits you.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

both are great! I love fjords.. and haffies.. hard choice.. take one of each! hahah


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Why did you make the icon a thumbs down?
I think both are great. I feel that Haffies would have a bit more versatility to them though. Then again, I have not worked with Fjords.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You really can't paint a broad picture of the breeds and say which you will prefer. I've had two fjord mares for a while, I bought them at an auction, one was scared of people, and everything else, and I never did get her to trust me, the other was more laid back, but very opinionated.

The nervous mare gave me the most awesome QHx Fjord colt, who was brave, friendly funny and just an all around good boy.

The Haflingers, well they are all curious, varying degrees of friendly and of course dead gorgeous:wink:

I love the Haflinger personality and looks, I love the fact that they are tough easy keep ponies, but which would I choose...neither just for their breed.

If you are wanting to compete in events where the way the horse goes and its skills set is more important than its papers, then just look for a horse that does what you want and you feel comfortable riding. As much as I may admit to preferring Haflingers, a good Fjord would outweigh a bad Haflinger, and an outstanding Mutt would outweigh either of them.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, looks like Its best to just try each horse individually and see what works best for me.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Tasia said:


> Thanks everyone, looks like Its best to just try each horse individually and see what works best for me.


There are such large individual variations within each breed. Don't just "meet" one or two from each breed to make up your mind.
Is there a horse-expo or anything near you that might have a "Parade of Breeds" or something? Check to see if your have a local Haflinger or Fjord club. They could probably help you get better acquainted with the breeds.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey all! First post here. I'm the person who BOUGHT Goldenhorse's FjordXqh foal! Well, he was 4 by then. Had a total of 5 rides on him in a round pen, just puttering around when I checked him out, if memory serves me well - and it doesn't always, lol.

Maximus (or Mostus, as I like to call him) IS the horse with the most! In talking to Fjord breeders I've come to see that he does have that opinionated streak and will just do as he likes if you're not assertive or paying attention. He's in no way sneaky or unsafe and would rather love on you standing still than waste valuable energy on any sort silly movement, and that includes bucking. Speaking of, my coach laughed the first time he saw a show of temper - "Have no worries about this boy. You're not going ANYWHERE!" Seriously, a wet paper bag could have it's way with him. Ridiculous. Hopelessly sweet and curious, he is the kind of horse every little girl dreams about. I often climb on him loose in the herd to just hang out. And I'm Mrs. Caution & Safety. Just lead him by the cheek over to a stump, water trough or fence and climb up. Sniff, sniff and mosey over to the food.

Safe he is. Energetic he doesn't want anything to do with. 20 years of riding horses to a lighter state and I had to learn how to ride with spurs. I actually have to use my crop, rather than just wave it. Even when you get him going, you're huffing. He's the most physical ride I've ever had. Still, with the aides, I don't have to be relentless. Just have to remind him now& then that I do still have them. Of course, that's all in the arena. On the trail he's bold and curious, even if those trixy cars do occasionally blow his lid. 

We're getting ready to do some circuit riding - conditioning and control-work at all gaits in the great wide open. Once we get that under our belts we'll be ready to chase trains with my hubby and his PerchX. He is part of a group that stages hold-ups. Fun Fun!

So can you tell I'm nutty for my Fjord? Scads of pics at my blog: My Norse Horse

Sorry for the massive novel of a first post!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

*gah. The first paragraph was intended to illustrate the trust and confidence he immediately instilled in me, but I got distracted. With only 5 casual rides on him by the seller, I had no hesitation hopping on him. On the ground, he just conveyed his curiosity and low-key friendliness. I don't know what it was, really. Just snared me.

I continued to ride him for the next month before sending him to a trainer for 'colt starting' (trail experience and basic communication). He suddenly spoke "English"!!! We could communicate and make our way around in some form of joined effort! 

Now we're cantering 60 foot circles, working on bringing that inside shoulder up. He leg yeilds and half-passes, is working on giving to the bit and moving with correct frame. 

I have a plethora of old riding injuries that don't allow me to be the most balanced rider, but he just muscles through that, trucking me around like I'm a feather. Gotta love a man who can make you feel like that!

Okay, now I'm done. For tonight. Promise. 

......where's my profile pic?........


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

@Tasia,

I do like Haflinger and Fjord (Norwegian Horse), too, but more for their looks. I have tried some horses to find out what I do like or not, the most interesting horses were Friesians and Schwarzwaelder (Marburger Fuchs). I do remember two Hafflingers I tried and both had a trot that is far away from a smooth pleasure jog. So be prepared for a trot that may be a little harder to sit. The other side is they tend to be mulish.

Fjords are cute, especially when the mane is trimmed short. But they may be similar to Haflinger when it comes to ride them. In our region some English oriented riders prefer them.

Good luck


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> If you are wanting to compete in events where the way the horse goes and its skills set is more important than its papers, then just look for a horse that does what you want and you feel comfortable riding. As much as I may admit to preferring Haflingers, a good Fjord would outweigh a bad Haflinger, and an outstanding Mutt would outweigh either of them.


Ditto!

When I was looking for mine - I was in the same position debating between fjords and haflingers. I ended up going with the haflinger because they did seem more versatile, not to mention they were more abundant so it was easier to find what I was looking for in my price range. 

I love my haflinger (even when he is being a mischevious brat - full of personality) and I'm even hosting the haflinger gathering this year, but that doesn't mean I would turn down a good Fjord next time I'm looking for a new horse.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I worked on a haflinger farm I guess that is what you would call it. I don't like either breed overly, the haflingers were either one extreme or another from super drafty to very sporty, neither is the original haflinger they are some where in between. I could never ride the sporty ones because my legs were a mile too long and I looked crazy even when they pushed 15 hh, the stocky ones killed my hips I rode them bareback most of the time. Some where in between is fine, but it seems like a lot of breeders skipped the middle and went straight the leggy and thin.

They all pretty much had a pony attitude and needed a firm hand once and awhile to make them smarten up after the kids handled them so offend. They were masters at retraining themselves, one if wasn't ridden a couple times a week between lessons he would come up with new rules. They were good at a little of everything, but great at nothing. 

I agree with those above, don't count a good horse out because of breed, or lack there of papers. Great horses come in all shapes and colors.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

hemms said:


> Hey all! First post here. I'm the person who BOUGHT Goldenhorse's FjordXqh foal! Well, he was 4 by then. Had a total of 5 rides on him in a round pen, just puttering around when I checked him out, if memory serves me well - and it doesn't always, lol.


:happydance::happydance:

HEMMS, HI how are you, and how is that big boy of yours??

LOL, he actually had had one ride out of the round pen, a mosey up the gravel and back, went out fine, balked when I asked him to turn around and come home...go figure.

Now you've had him a while you can understand why I laughed when you said something about barrel racing on play days, definitely a watcher rather than a runner.


Interesting though, the money that I got for Maximus, Mostus, went into buying my beautiful Arab mare Ace, who is the one in my herd who I now trust the most, I would lead her anywhere with a bit of string round her neck, would just trust her in any circumstance anywhere.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

So nice to hear you've found another worthy equine buddy, Golden Horse! Told you my memory was sad, lol! 

It is all about the individual chemistry between a specific horse and rider. Case in point, my hubby HATED my last horse, a bay overo APHA gelding. I adored him and trusted him in every circumstance, except near our toddler. Hence the latest change-up. Riding, we clicked. On the ground, he'd just been too damaged to trust completely not to unintentionally injure someone or himself. Now he's a pretty pasture ornament for an elderly lady who always wanted a paint. 

I always go with my gut on these kinds of things. I open myself up to see who that personality really is and make sure I feel safe on them. 

My fjordX has a gorgeous shuffling trot that lasts all day (when our coach isn't demanding forward movement, building his flexiblity and strength). His canter is a beautiful rocking-chair gait as he continues to gain confidence, strength and balance. He is a 15 hh baroque-looking thing. I've always wanted to make a caricature of him and put in on my car!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

hemms said:


> I've always wanted to make a caricature of him and put in on my car!



:rofl::rofl: love it


----------

